# US-born former Army vet known as 'The American' fights alongside Al Qaeda



## MikeL (11 Mar 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/03/11/muslim-holy-warrior-known-as-american-seen-in-syria/



> US-born former Army vet known as 'The American' fights alongside Al Qaeda
> By Greg Tepper and Ilan Ben Zion
> Published March 11, 2013
> FoxNews.com
> ...


----------



## MikeL (11 Mar 2013)

His Facebook profile for those interested
www.facebook.com/eric.harroun


----------



## MikeL (28 Mar 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/us-army-vet-charged-fighting-al-qaida-184044925.html



> US Army vet charged with fighting with al-Qaida
> By MATTHEW BARAKAT | Associated Press – 1 hr 6 mins ago
> 
> ALEXANDRIA, Va. (AP) — A U.S. Army veteran, who boasted on Facebook of his military adventures with Syrian rebels, was charged Thursday with firing rocket propelled grenades as part of an attack led by an al-Qaida group against the government of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2013)

> A U.S. army veteran accused of joining up with an al-Qaida affiliate to fight the Syrian government has been indicted by a federal grand jury in Virginia.
> 
> Thirty-year-old Eric Harroun of Phoenix was indicted Thursday on charges of conspiracy to use a destructive device overseas and conspiracy to provide material support to a foreign terrorist organization.
> 
> One charge carries a 15-year punishment, the other a maximum life sentence ....


_Army Times_, 20 Jun 13


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jun 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> A U.S. army veteran accused of joining up with an al-Qaida affiliate to fight the Syrian government has been indicted by a federal grand jury in Virginia.
> 
> Thirty-year-old Eric Harroun of Phoenix was indicted Thursday on charges of conspiracy to use a destructive device overseas and conspiracy to provide material support to a foreign terrorist organization.
> One charge carries a 15-year punishment, the other a maximum life sentence ....
> _Army Times_, 20 Jun 13



So are they going to indict Obama for providing material support to the same rebels now that he's agreed to send arms to them?


----------

